# [REVIEW] Stickerboy Brushed Aluminum Skin



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

This is a vinyl skin using 3M's bubble proof adhesive that allows air to escape when being applied. There are a TON of different materials to chose from in regards to patterns, colors, etc and the choice of 2 cuts for each pattern. You can chose between a standard fit (I will show an example) and an EXACT fit which requires some patience.

5 Metal Options
2 Designer Options
11 Wood options
14 Antibacterial Matte Color Options
10 Carbon Fiber Options
4 Leather Options

Tons of choices. I have one on my iPad 3 as well in Black Leather with the standard fit. I generally do simple reviews with just pro's and con's so here they are.

PRO'S:

Standard Fit is easy to install
Install instructions via YouTube Videos
Customer Support
Options, options, options
Exact fit is ridiculously perfect
Quality product with no adhesive issues
Rounded corners rather than the corners with a slit to eliminate bubbling.
Quick shipping from New Jersey

CON'S:

Price is just average ($13.99 for just the back or $19.99 for both the front and back piece)
Exact fit will take a few years off your life if you aren't patient
Blow Drier (for shrink fitting the corners on) can cause issues with wet application screen protectors. Do NOT hold the blow drier in one place for too long.

Here is a link to the site: Stickerboy Nexus 7 Skins

Anyway, here are some pictures for you guys. I highly recommend them. It adds a little bit of protection and a lot of style. I liked it so much I bought one for my iPad.

DROPBOX LINK TO PHOTOS


----------

